# firsts....



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

First coyote of the new year, and first one with my suppressor...hearing that thwack of the bullet over the sound of the suppressed rifle and not have my ears ringing is awfully nice.


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

Congrats 
Care to share your caliber and suppressor choice,


----------



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

.223 with a YHM Phantom suppressor


----------



## tsb3 (Dec 31, 2013)

Congrats Rotty!!


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

nice work.


----------



## rz6x59 (Nov 9, 2008)

Awesome. Is a supressor easy to aquire or is it a paperwork nightmare. I know the air guns come with them but wondered about the .223 cal.


----------



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

rz6x59 said:


> Awesome. Is a supressor easy to aquire or is it a paperwork nightmare. I know the air guns come with them but wondered about the .223 cal.


its involved, but not bad in my opinion


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

whats the cost to get one supressed?


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

$200 tax stamp plus the cost of whatever surpressor you buy and months of waiting.


----------



## Fishman95 (Jan 25, 2015)

Or, $200 tax stamp plus the cost of materials and you can make one. I'm currently in that process


----------

